# Cuarto / pieza / habitación



## mirx

En México le decimos cuarto a cualquier espacio con paredes y techo y de dimensiones no muy grandes.

Así una recámara es un cuarto, la cocina puede ser un cuarto, existe el cuarto de baño, el cuarto de los tiliches. Cuarto de herramientas, cuarto de lavado, etc.

¿Se utiliza este término en otros países?

Mi jefa por ejemplo, que es de Barcelona, normalmente llama "habitaciones" a las recámaras, en México les decimos de los tres modos: habitación, recámara y mucho más comunmente cuarto.

Ahora, ¿Cómo se le llama en otros países de habla hispana a este espacio emparedado donde no necesariamente se "*habita*"?


----------



## Bocha

Hola mirx:

En Argentina el término genérico sería ambiente. Ej: Un departamento de tres o cuatro ambientes. (El baño no se considera un ambiente más)

Pieza, dormitorio, cuarto, habitación para designar el lugar donde se duerme. Pieza es lo más frecuente, pero algunos lo consideran ordinario así que prefieren dormitorio (neutro), habitación (neutro) o cuarto (pedantón)

Cuarto de baño, sí. Lo más frecuente es baño (a secas).
Cuarto de trastos, o de cachivaches, también.

Para las otras habitaciones que no son dormitorios, en general no se usa cuarto, se las llama por el nombre específico escritorio o despacho, livin' (nada de sala en Argentina), estar, comedor.


----------



## lamartus

Por acá puedes escuchar más o menos lo mismo que dice Bocha.

Habitación, dormitorio, cuarto (depende de las zonas) para el lugar donde dormimos. Pieza se lo he escuchado a mis abuelos pero creo que anda en desuso actualmente.

Cuarto de baño creo que pueda ser lo que más se usa junto con aseo y lavabo.

Cuarto de trastos yo lo uso informalmente para un lugar en la casa dónde se almacenan cosas pero donde no duerme nadie... pero ya digo que es una cosa que yo digo, no sé si se puede generalizar.
Si el cuarto está fuera de la vivienda, entonces es "Cuarto trastero". Generalmente se encuentra en los sótanos de los edificios.

Despacho empieza a usarse también, no sólo para el lugar dentro de una oficina sino para aquel cuarto en el que instalamos la computadora, libros o dónde se trabaja el que lo haga en casa.

También hay salas/salitas/cuarto de estar (casi nunca 'sala' a secas), comedor, salón. No es habitual lo del livin, aún.

Saludos para ambos


----------



## roseruf

Yo también soy de Barcelona. Diría habitaciones para los lugares donde se duerme o se habita, pero, para la cocina por ejemplo, no. De hecho, al comparar un piso, si dicen que tiene 3 habitaciones (tal como está Barcelona, difícil... ) entenderé que tiene 3 dormitorios y preguntaré si tiene cocina independiente o Americana (un solo ambiente con el comedor). 
Para los espacios pequeños donde no se habita diría cuarto, pero en general, da la sensación de que es pequeño, el cuarto de revelar, el de las escobas o el de máquinas, de baño... 
Aunque a las habitaciones también se las puede llamar cuartos (pero no diría la habitación de las escobas o de baño...) creo que, al igual que dice Bocha, en general depende del  tamaño y de si tienen alguna función especial por las que se  las pueda identificar (despacho, salón, dormitorio...).
A diferencia de Argentina, _recamara _no se usa, sólo las pistolas tienen recámara... pero algunos espacios pequeños y sin ventanas son _cámaras _(cámara frigorífica, cámara termostatada, cámara de gas...).
Ya ves, tanto royo para decir: depende!
Un saludo,
Roser


----------



## Betildus

Hola:
*Cuarto* = *Pieza* = *Habitación*

Depende del contexto y del tono que se hable:
- ¡Véte a tu habitación! (madre en tono de anojo a su hijo)
- ¡Te vas a tu pieza inmediatamente! (idem anterior)
- Mi cuarto/habitación es muy bonito (refiriéndome a mi dormitorio)
- El cuarto está muy desordenado. (el cuarto de bodega por ej.)
y así sucesivamente..............


----------



## bb008

Hola:

En mi casa, hay una SALA, tres CUARTOS, un BAÑO, un COMEDOR, una COCINA y un LAVANDERO, y tal cual le decimos...


----------



## mirx

Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones.

Sólo para el dato:

En México la "despacho" se usa desde que me acuerdo, para nombrar a la oficina de los abogados o de los contadores.

"despacho contable", "despacho jurídico". Sin embargo no es sinónimo de oficina, no he oído a nadie decir, por ejemplo, "despacho de Relaciones Exteriores".

Y bueno, puse lo de pieza en el título pero en México sólo se lo he escuchado a mi abuela. Si alguien joven dice que estaba leyendo en su pieza, será sujeto de miradas raras y posibles burlas, y en algunos casos de que le pregunten de nuevo qué dónde estaba leyendo.

Y para los argentinos y los españoles que han dicho que depende del contexto el nombre que se le de al cuarto. Digamos que es un esacio sin un uso definido, algo que quedó construido como extra. ¿Cómo se llamaría a ese lugar con uso indefinido?


----------



## xeneize

Siendo así, en mi opinión para un espacio indefinido, lo que queda mejor s _ambiente_ (por ejemplo: le añadimos un nuevo ambiente a la casa).
Si ese no se utiliza en México, entonces _habitación_.
_Cuarto_ y _pieza_ los destinaría para usos más específicos, como el dormitorio (mi _pieza_) o el _cuarto de baño_, por ejemplo.
Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

mirx said:


> En México la "despacho" se usa desde que me acuerdo, para nombrar a la oficina de los abogados o de los contadores.
> 
> "despacho contable", "despacho jurídico". Sin embargo no es sinónimo de oficina, no he oído a nadie decir, por ejemplo, "despacho de Relaciones Exteriores".


Puede que no esté al día y lo que diga esté pasado de moda, pero para mí "despacho" se usa exactamente como tú dices en España (tan solo llevo 8 años en el extranjero).


----------



## lamartus

lazarus1907 said:


> Puede que no esté al día y lo que diga esté pasado de moda, pero para mí "despacho" se usa exactamente como tú dices en España (tan solo llevo 8 años en el extranjero).



Bien sabes que no te pasaste de moda, Lazarus, así es como se sigue usando . 
En todo caso, despacho, en el ámbito de una oficina (física) sería un lugar delimitado por su puerta y sus paredes. Es decir, en una oficina puede haber cientos de despachos. 
¿No es así, más o menos, como se usa en el resto de lugares?


----------



## mirx

lazarus1907 said:


> Puede que no esté al día y lo que diga esté pasado de moda, pero para mí "despacho" se usa exactamente como tú dices en España (tan solo llevo 8 años en el extranjero).


 

Hola Lázaro, ¡qué milagro! Pensé que ya te habías desaparecido por completo.

Y bueno, quiero rectificar lo que dije. Resulta que Lamartus ha escrito en su post que "recientemente se refieren al lugar donde instala la computadora, o se tienen libros" como "despacho". Y en México es uso no es para nada reciente. 

Mamá: ¿Dónde está tu papa? Ya lo busqué en la racámara y no está.
Hijo: Mmm, creo que lo vi en su despacho.


----------



## lamartus

Hola de nuevo:
Explico lo que quería decir con 'recientemente' a ver si más o menos estamos en la misma onda.
En el ejemplo que pones, Mirx, claramente sería un despacho aquí también, pero no concretamente a lo que yo me refería.
Está claro que todo profesional que tuviera que recibir visitas o que tuviera que trabajar bastante en casa siempre tuvo, o intentó tener, un despacho. Sin embargo, ahora cualquiera llama así a un lugar muy concreto.
Cuando uno es un niño puede tener un cuarto de juegos o un cuarto de estudio (generalmente es su propio dormitorio) pero imaginad como ese concepto cambia con los años cuando dejamos de ser niños pero necesitamos un espacio. 
Antes, tenían despacho en casa los profesionales que lo necesitaban; ahora mismo, la generación de los que permanecemos pegados a la Red (cada vez más amplia y con difícil establecimiento de los límites de edad), hagamos lo que hagamos en nuestra vida profesional solemos tener un espacio en casa al que denominamos "despacho" o a veces "despachito" (el tamaño es determinante para esto) y que generalmente no es usado para trabajar.
A eso me refería con "recientemente". Antes, para tener un despacho en casa debías tener una casa bastante grande y ese "despacho" sonaba a algo serio y muy formal: "No se te ocurra tocar nada del despacho de papá" . 
Ahora, a cualquier pasillito que se preste a albergarnos, lo llamamos así. Y ya sea la silla de cuero hecha a mano en el siglo XIX o tenga colgado del techo el Halcón Milenario, seguimos usando la misma palabra.
El concepto se amplió en los últimos tiempos, al menos en mi mente .

Un saludo a todos y perdonad el post tan largo.


----------



## mirx

lamartus said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> Explico lo que quería decir con 'recientemente' a ver si más o menos estamos en la misma onda.
> En el ejemplo que pones, Mirx, claramente sería un despacho aquí también, pero no concretamente a lo que yo me refería.
> Está claro que todo profesional que tuviera que recibir visitas o que tuviera que trabajar bastante en casa siempre tuvo, o intentó tener, un despacho. Sin embargo, ahora cualquiera llama así a un lugar muy concreto.
> Cuando uno es un niño puede tener un cuarto de juegos o un cuarto de estudio (generalmente es su propio dormitorio) pero imaginad como ese concepto cambia con los años cuando dejamos de ser niños pero necesitamos un espacio.
> Antes, tenían despacho en casa los profesionales que lo necesitaban; ahora mismo, la generación de los que permanecemos pegados a la Red (cada vez más amplia y con difícil establecimiento de los límites de edad), hagamos lo que hagamos en nuestra vida profesional solemos tener un espacio en casa al que denominamos "despacho" o a veces "despachito" (el tamaño es determinante para esto) y que generalmente no es usado para trabajar.
> A eso me refería con "recientemente". Antes, para tener un despacho en casa debías tener una casa bastante grande y ese "despacho" sonaba a algo serio y muy formal: "No se te ocurra tocar nada del despacho de papá" .
> Ahora, a cualquier pasillito que se preste a albergarnos, lo llamamos así. Y ya sea la silla de cuero hecha a mano en el siglo XIX o tenga colgado del techo el Halcón Milenario, seguimos usando la misma palabra.
> El concepto se amplió en los últimos tiempos, al menos en mi mente .
> 
> Un saludo a todos y perdonad el post tan largo.


 

Por el contrario, muchísimas gracias por tu tan islutrativo post.


----------



## krolaina

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Lamartus. Alguna vez he oído llamar al despacho que se tiene en casa (en plan oficina casera) "biblioteca", pero queda un poquito...snob, ¿no?. 

En cuanto a las habitaciones, cuartos y demás... por aquí se usaría indistintamente. (el Cuarto de baño sería el baño...a secas).

Y en plan de broma yo suelo decir mucho "me retiro a mis aposentos o a mis lares". Que de aposentos y lares que se llamaban antes a cuartos y habitaciones...anda que no ha variado la cosa!

Saluditos.


----------



## Tadatos

mirx said:


> Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones.
> 
> En México la "despacho" se usa desde que me acuerdo


En España decimos "el despacho" nunca "la despacho", lo cual se consideraria un error. ya que despacho termina en "o" creo que deberia de llevar el artciulo "el" y no "la".





mirx said:


> Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones.
> 
> puse lo de pieza en el título pero en México sólo se lo he escuchado a mi abuela.


En España tampoco se usa pieza de esa forma, siempre habitacion o cuarto.





mirx said:


> Y para los argentinos y los españoles que han dicho que depende del contexto el nombre que se le de al cuarto. Digamos que es un esacio sin un uso definido, algo que quedó construido como extra. ¿Cómo se llamaría a ese lugar con uso indefinido?


En España para un espacio sin uso definido suele llamarse "sala de estar" o "salon".

Aqui no se usa eso de "ambiente" para un cuarto o habitacion.


.


----------



## lamartus

krolaina said:


> (el Cuarto de baño sería el baño...a secas).



Me estaba acordando de que hay quien usa como eufemismo de "ir al baño" "ir a su despacho". 
Se lo tengo escuchado a varias personas ¿Lo oísteis alguna vez? Me parece una forma muy divertida de elusión.



> Tadatos:
> En España tampoco se usa pieza de esa forma, siempre habitacion o cuarto



Depende de los lugares y de la edad del hablante. Como ya dije yo no lo digo, pero se lo escuché cientos de veces a mis abuelos.

Saluditos para todos.


----------



## xeneize

Yo sí escuché, o almenos me parece, en España algo como "una casa (o un piso) de seis ambientes..."
¿No les suena? ¿Qué dirían más en este caso? ¿Habitaciones? ¿Cuartos?...
A no ser de que el inmobiliario fuera sudamericano...


----------



## lamartus

Tradicionalmente aquí, una casa tiene al menos una cocina, un baño y un salón (sala, comedor o llámese como se quiera). Así que cuando defines una vivienda lo haces por el número de habitaciones/dormitorios. 

- Mi casa tiene tres habitaciones/dormitorios (el baño, la cocina y el salón se sobreentienden).
- Se vende: piso de cuatro dormitorios (el resto de cosas también se sobreentienden y lo que no pues se añade, dos cuartos de baño, office, tendedero y ático.

Lo de los ambientes, la verdad, nunca lo he escuchado por aquí a nadie salvo para indicar que un mismo espacio tiene varios ambientes. Por ejemplo, si el salón es muy grande uno puede, sin necesidad de tener un muro en medio, crear dos ambientes: una zona de relax ante el televisor y otra con un lugar apropiado para comer, para leer o cualquier uso que se le quiera dar. Son dos ambientes dentro de un mismo espacio. A veces, se diferencian por la altura (uno está un peldaño más alto que otro) pero no es la regla general.

¿Office se usa con ese sentido en algún lugar más?

Saludos para todos


----------



## krolaina

lamartus said:


> Me estaba acordando de que hay quien usa como eufemismo de "ir al baño" "ir a su despacho".
> Se lo tengo escuchado a varias personas ¿Lo oísteis alguna vez?


 
Pues la verdad es que no...pero tiene su gracia, sí. Hay mucha gente que dice,al ir al baño, "voy al señor Roca". (Roca es una de las marcas más famosas de muebles de baño). Siempre me hizo gracia.


----------



## xeneize

Hola, pero, en rigor, el baño, la cocina, el salón o living, también serían _habitaciones_ o _cuartos_ (no dormitorios, por spuesto ), aunque a la hora de describir una casa no se incluyan en la cuenta de las habitaciones por darse por descontado que estén, ¿no?

Respecto de lo que preguntaste, nunca oí _office_ en boca de argentinos con ese sentido tan popular en España, mientras sí se dice la palabra española _antecocina_.
Saludos


----------



## Tadatos

> En España tampoco se usa pieza de esa forma, siempre habitacion o cuarto


 



lamartus said:


> Depende de los lugares y de la edad del hablante. Como ya dije yo no lo digo, pero se lo escuché cientos de veces a mis abuelos.


Hombre, yo te hablo de hoy dia, no de lo que dijeran en otros tiempos nuestros abuelos. No creo que nadie que no se un anciano que ya ha pasado su epoca, vaya a usar esa palabra en España.


.


----------



## xeneize

Los abuelos también viven hoy en día, eh...
Y entonces lo dicen hoy en día, no "en otros tiempos".
Muchas veces, los mayores guardan usos de palabras antiguos, y, por eso, lindos y preciados, que merece la pena mantener o por lo menos conocer.
Lo de que han "pasado su época", de todas formas, no me parece muy elegante ni apropiado.
Quizás había otras maneras para decir que, contrariamente a otros países, en España la palabra "pieza" para designar una habitación, generalmente no se usa.


----------



## mirx

Tadatos said:


> Hombre, yo te hablo de hoy dia, no de lo que dijeran en otros tiempos nuestros abuelos. No creo que nadie que no se un anciano que ya ha pasado su epoca, vaya a usar esa palabra en España.
> 
> 
> .


 

Muchos abuelos siguen vivos hoy en día y siguen usando sus palabras. En México no creo que ningún joven diga la palabra pieza, pero la mayoría entendería que es. Por que sí, hoy en día sus abuelos siguen usando esa palabra.

Y señor, ¿seguro que a un espacio sin uso definido le llamaís, salón? ¿Qué si el salón está fuera de la casa, por decir, un lugar que iba ser para colocar herramientas y al último quedó en nada?

Y Lamartus, no, no creo que office se entienda con ese significado en México, en lo personal nunca he oído a nadie usarla así.


----------



## xeneize

> Y señor, ¿seguro que a un espacio sin uso definido le llamaís, salón? ¿Qué si el salón está fuera de la casa, por decir, un lugar que iba ser para colocar herramientas y al último quedó en nada?


 
No mirx, no creo que en España se use "salón" de esa forma.
Ese, más bien, creo que sería un cuarto trastero, un almacén, pero si se quedó vacío, sin nada, no sé...Si está derribado, no sería nada, una barraca a lo mejor...Si está entero, pero sin objetos ni mobiliario, sería un almacén vacío, supongo  Si hay un techo nomás, sería un cobertizo o tinglado (eso en España, en Argentina un galpón).
En cambio, un salón, o sala de estar, es lo que en Argentina se llama living, o sea una sala destinada a estar en casa, a mirar la tele, a recibir visitas, eso...
Es, o sería, la habitación digamos principal, en una casa.
Además, un salón puede ser cualquier sala o habitación de grandes dimensiones, aunque no esté en una casa.
El salón de un ayuntamiento, por ejemplo, o el salón de actos o de grados en una universidad (donde se reúnen los docentes para alguna ocasión importante), o de una instalación, etc.
¿Ustedes usan salón con estas acepciones?
¿O bien lo usan para decir almacén o depósito o cuarto de herramientas?...
Me parece que lo usen para indicar un aula en una universidad o escuela, al igual que en Argentina, ¿es así?...
En España esa acepción no se da, en cambio.
Saludos


----------



## bb008

krolaina said:


> Pues la verdad es que no...pero tiene su gracia, sí. Hay mucha gente que dice,al ir al baño, "voy al señor Roca". (Roca es una de las marcas más famosas de muebles de baño). Siempre me hizo gracia.


 

Hola: en Venezuela mucha gente dice, voy al "pipis, room"...


----------



## bb008

En mi casa, cuando mi hermano, se fué, y dejó su cuarto, le deciamos, "cuarto de estar", allí teníamos el televisor, el equipo de sonido, una camita para acostarse...y nos burlabamos nosotras mismas, cuando alguien preguntaba por nosotras, les gritabamos "aquí en el cuarto de estar"


----------



## mirx

bb008 said:


> En mi casa, cuando mi hermano, se fué, y dejó su cuarto, le deciamos, "cuarto de estar", allí teníamos el televisor, el equipo de sonido, una camita para acostarse...y nos burlabamos nosotras mismas, cuando alguien preguntaba por nosotras, les gritabamos "aquí en el cuarto de estar"


 
¿Por qué se burlaban de ustedes mismas?

En México las casas suficientemente grandes tienen un "cuarto de estar", y es precisamente eso que acabas de describir.

PS; No sabía que fueses mujer, saludos.


----------



## lamartus

mirx said:


> En México las casas suficientemente grandes tienen un "cuarto de estar", y es precisamente eso que acabas de describir.



Parece que las estancias son muy muy parecidas. Aquí se usa de la misma manera.

Ah, bb08: ¡Estar en en cuarto de estar! Creo que todos nos hemos reído alguna vez con eso ¿no? 

Saludetes


----------



## bb008

mirx said:


> ¿Por qué se burlaban de ustedes mismas?
> 
> En México las casas suficientemente grandes tienen un "cuarto de estar", y es precisamente eso que acabas de describir.
> 
> PS; No sabía que fueses mujer, saludos.


 

Soy una chica, y nos reíamos, porque mi apartamento es pequeño, imaginate un "cuarto de estar" tu mismo lo dijiste una casa grande


----------



## POLYLINGUAL

El problema que veo con decirle cuarto a todos los "cuartos" es que cuando te tenes que referir a uno de esos "Cuartos", tenes que decir.. 

El cuarto de la nin~a
El cuarto del perro
El cuarto del etc..etc...

Seria mas eficiente decirlo a como propone BOCHA; es mas conciso.  Pero en muchos paises no se acostumbra decirlo asi.  La mayoria de la gente en America Latina usa una variacion de espanol especifica a su pais.

Entonces un livin', aunque tenga sentido en BsAs,  en otros paises ni saben que es un livin.


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela se le dicen cuartos solamente a los dormitorios, nada más el resto se le indica por su nombre...


----------



## mirx

POLYLINGUAL said:


> El problema que veo con decirle cuarto a todos los "cuartos" es que cuando te tenes que referir a uno de esos "Cuartos", tenes que decir..
> 
> El cuarto de la nin~a
> El cuarto del perro
> El cuarto del etc..etc...
> 
> Seria mas eficiente decirlo a como propone BOCHA; es mas conciso. Pero en muchos paises no se acostumbra decirlo asi. La mayoria de la gente en America Latina usa una variacion de espanol especifica a su pais.
> 
> Entonces un livin', aunque tenga sentido en BsAs, en otros paises ni saben que es un livin.


 

En México también sólo se les llama cuartos, por eso hice la pregunta de cómo se les llama a los cuartos en otro países. Y ¿Qué es lo que propone Bocha?, ¿Llamarles ambientes?


----------



## bb008

Hola: 

Yo entiendo por ambientes la cantidad de sitios o espacios que tiene una casa o apartamento, me explicó:

Ponen un aviso en el periódico: Vendo apartamento con 300 mts. cuadrados con 10 ambientes (1 sala, 1 comedor, 1 cocina, 3 cuartos, 2 baños, 1 lavandero, 1 terraza). Lo entiendo yo así.


----------



## lamartus

bb008 said:


> Yo entiendo por ambientes la cantidad de sitios o espacios que tiene una casa o apartamento



Hola:
Aquí eso no se ve. Creo que, en definitiva, nosotros no tenemos forma genérica de llamar a las distintas estancias de una casa. Una cocina o un baño nunca estarían comprendidas bajo la denominación "cuarto, dormitorio o estancia". 

Saludos


----------



## bb008

Lamartus nunca dije que a la cocina le debemos llamar cuarto, dormitorio o estancia. Incluso en un post anterior dije que en Venezuela a cada cosa se le llama como se denomina, Cocina, Baño, Balcón, Comedor, etc. pero a los dormitorios le llamamos cuartos (lo específique clarito). Expliqué lo del ambiente con respecto a lo que quizó decir Bocha... pero ojo lo aclaré con un ejemplo.


----------



## lamartus

bb008 said:


> Expliqué lo del ambiente con respecto a lo que quizó decir Bocha... pero ojo lo aclaré con un ejemplo.



Sí, sí, lo entendí. Perdona, creo que quizá debí ser más clara. Solo trataba de decir que lo de "vendo apartamento con 10 ambientes" no se dice por acá, solo era eso. El resto de ese hipotético anuncio sería casi exacto a alguno que pudieras encontrar por aquí.

Probablemente lo que más varíe de un sitio a otro no sean las denominaciones sino el precio ¿no? Pero eso no es cuestión de la lengua al fin y al cabo .

Saludos a Venezuela


----------



## xeneize

Hola, eso de ambientes también en Argentina se dice.

Lamartus, me decís que a la cocina no la llamarían _cuarto_, y...¿_habitación_ tampoco?...
En todo caso, aunque la respuesta sea _no_, me explicarías esto, o sea: no la llaman _cuarto_ para distinguirla, ok, eso lo sé muy bien, pero decime, si te preguntaran por la definición, si alguien te preguntara: _¿la cocina es un cuarto/ una habitación?...._ ¿que dirías, si o no?....
También lo pregunto a los demás.
Eso es por curiosidad, y porque para la Rae tanto _cuarto_ como _habitación_, y _pieza_ (que, a pesar de sonar anticuado en España y en otros países, aparece sin anotación alguna) tienen la misma definición de "en una vivienda, cada uno de los espacios entre tabiques destinados a dormir, comer, etc." (Rae)...
Así que, siguiendo esta definición, también la cocina cabría en lo que se denomina _habitación_, _cuarto_ o _pieza_, así como todos los demás ambientes de una casa.
Excluyendo _pieza_ (usado en Argentina), lo que quería saber es si para ustedes esta definición es válida o no, si lo ven así o bien de otra forma.
Saludos


----------



## Argónida

xeneize, yo diría que así, espontáneamente, no nos referiríamos a la cocina, el cuarto de baño (y eso que es el cuarto de baño, fíjate en la contradicción) o el salon como habitaciones o cuartos, aunque si nos aprietan las tuercas como tú estás haciendo y nos preguntan: "¿pero son o no son cuartos/habitaciones?", acorralados tendríamos que contestar: "pues... sí, en realidad sí". Pero, lo dicho, espontáneamente para nosotros cuartos o habitaciones son los dormitorios. Para lo demás no usamos un nombre genérico, sino las distintas denominaciones (cocina, salón, comedor, cuarto de estar, trastero...).

A lo mejor en un contexto más especializado, arquitectura o qué se yo, sí se habla de espacios o de estancias. Pero incluso en las inmobiliarias, cuando se definen las viviendas, nunca se hace por el número de "espacios" global, sino, como ya te han dicho, por el número de dormitorios y cada una de las otras "piezas" enumeradas una por una: "piso de tres dormitorios, cocina, dos cuartos de baño, trastero y salón-comedor".


----------



## lamartus

Argónida said:


> si nos aprietan las tuercas como tú estás haciendo y nos preguntan: "¿pero son o no son cuartos/habitaciones?", acorralados tendríamos que contestar: "pues... sí, en realidad sí".
> 
> A lo mejor en un contexto más especializado, arquitectura o qué se yo, sí se habla de espacios o de estancias.



¡Apurado te veas! 
Llevo un rato dándole vueltas y creo que llego a las mismas conclusiones que Argónida. De hecho, he realizado un pequeño sondeo de bolsillo a mi alrededor y la respuesta ha sido literalmente así:
- ¿La cocina es un cuarto?
- ¡La cocina es la cocina!

Ante tamaña respuesta no pude seguir indagando .

Saludos para todos


----------



## bb008

Fijense en algo, no sé si en otros países de da el mismo caso, pero yo estoy casí segurá que sí.

Hemos hablado de cuartos y habitaciones, espacios determinados. Pero si hablamos de habitación, también se puede referir a nuestra casa. 
Ejemplo: Llenas una planilla de lo que sea en muchas dice: "Dirección de habitación" (donde vives)? o nó?...que dicen a eso...


----------



## Argónida

bb008 said:


> Fijense en algo, no sé si en otros países de da el mismo caso, pero yo estoy casí segurá que sí.
> 
> Hemos hablado de cuartos y habitaciones, espacios determinados. Pero si hablamos de habitación, también se puede referir a nuestra casa.
> Ejemplo: Llenas una planilla de lo que sea en muchas dice: "Dirección de habitación" (donde vives)? o nó?...que dicen a eso...


 
Aquí "habitación" no se usa con ese significado que dices, que si he entendido bien sería el de "acción y efecto de habitar".


----------



## xeneize

Hola, creo que se refería al segundo significado del Rae, "lugar destinado a vivienda".
No, en España me parece que "habitación" no tenga ese sentido, sería más bien vivienda, casa, o morada, qué sé yo...
Como decís que aprieto las tuercas, otra vuelta más 
¿_morada_ lo usan mucho en ese sentido (de vivienda) o no?
¿a las de los hoteles, les dicen nomás _habitaciones_, o también podrían decir _cuartos_?
Pregunto para España, y también para cualquier otro lugar, claro.
Saludos


----------



## Argónida

xeneize said:


> Hola, creo que se refería al segundo significado del Rae, "lugar destinado a vivienda".
> No, en España me parece que "habitación" no tenga ese sentido, sería más bien vivienda, casa, o morada, qué sé yo...
> Como decís que aprieto las tuercas, otra vuelta más
> ¿_morada_ lo usan mucho en ese sentido (de vivienda) o no?
> ¿a las de los hoteles, les dicen nomás _habitaciones_, o también podrían decir _cuartos_?
> Pregunto para España, y también para cualquier otro lugar, claro.
> Saludos


 
"Morada" no lo usamos así coloquialmente. Es una palabra más propia de la literatura.

Las de los hoteles son habitaciones, sin duda, nunca cuartos. Cuartos son los de las casas.


----------



## mirx

Argónida said:


> "Morada" no lo usamos así coloquialmente. Es una palabra más propia de la literatura.
> 
> Las de los hoteles son habitaciones, sin duda, nunca cuartos. Cuartos son los de las casas.


 
Ya.

Y gracias a todos y en especial a Xeneixe que los hizo a todos responder a las preguntas que básicamente eran las mismas que yo tenía.

Bye.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, gracias.
¿En algún lugar llaman _cuartos_ o _piezas_ a los de los hoteles?
Chau


----------



## mirx

xeneize said:


> Bueno, gracias.
> ¿En algún lugar llaman _cuartos_ o _piezas_ a los de los hoteles?
> Chau


 

En México sólo los abuelitos llaman piezas a los cuartos, y creo que en sus tiempos no había hoteles, sólo mesones o posadas, o sea que no. Definitivamente a las habitaciones de los hoteles no se les llama piezas.

Pero "cuarto" si es el nombre genérico para las habitaciones de un hotel, de hecho "habitación" suena muy técnico, cómo cuando te están vendiendo la casa. "tres habitaciones, dos patios, una cocina integral..."


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Hay una canción que tiene por nombre "Cuarto de Hotel" es un merengue... pero demás esta decir que aquí en Venezuela no sé usa eso de cuarto, pieza o habitación para los hoteles. 

Por supuesto como dice Argónida es más técnico y se dice habitación, para reservar, para un comentario según el contexto. Pero evidentemente aquí nadie te dice vamos a una habitación de hotel...


----------



## Argónida

bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Por supuesto como dice Argónida es más técnico y se dice habitación, para reservar, para un comentario según el contexto. Pero evidentemente aquí nadie te dice vamos a una habitación de hotel...


 
Por alusiones a algo que supuestamente parece que yo he dicho, y que sin embargo no he dicho: 

1.- Yo no he dicho que "habitación" sea más técnico.

2.- Tampoco he dicho que "cuarto" sea más técnico.

3.- De hecho, creo no haber mencionado la palabra "técnico".

4.- Aquí todos, si vamos a un hotel, nos alojamos en habitaciones.


----------



## lamartus

Argónida said:


> Las de los hoteles son habitaciones, sin duda, nunca cuartos.



Sin embargo, decimos "cuartucho de hotel"  y no _'habitancionzucha' _o comoquiera que se haga esa combinación. Curioso ¿no? ¿Será porque la segunda opción es demasiado larga? 

Saludos a todos


----------



## Argónida

lamartus said:


> Sin embargo, decimos "cuartucho de hotel" y no _'habitancionzucha' _o comoquiera que se haga esa combinación. Curioso ¿no? ¿Será porque la segunda opción es demasiado larga?
> 
> Saludos a todos


 

 Es verdad, lamartus. Sí, en cierto modo, un cuarto es como una habitación pero con menos _glamour._ Y un cuartucho no digamos...


----------



## bb008

Argónida said:


> Por alusiones a algo que supuestamente parece que yo he dicho, y que sin embargo no he dicho:
> 
> 1.- Yo no he dicho que "habitación" sea más técnico.
> 
> 2.- Tampoco he dicho que "cuarto" sea más técnico.
> 
> 3.- De hecho, creo no haber mencionado la palabra "técnico".
> 
> 4.- Aquí todos, si vamos a un hotel, nos alojamos en habitaciones.


 
No me regañes, vale......tranquilo tuve una confusión......no te enojes...


----------



## xeneize

Sí, pero entonces en Venezuela, si no dicen habitación, ni cuarto, ni pieza...¿Qué dicen para los de un hotel?...


----------



## bb008

xeneize said:


> Sí, pero entonces en Venezuela, si no dicen habitación, ni cuarto, ni pieza...¿Qué dicen para los de un hotel?...


 
Es una habitación... se supone pero las personas no lo aclaran vamos a una habitación en un hotel, por ejemplo: para donde van al hotel, donde se hospedan en un hotel. 

Y los dormitorios, habitaciones de las casas, apartamentos (viviendas) le decimos cuartos...


----------



## mirx

bb008 said:


> Es una habitación... se supone pero las personas no lo aclaran vamos a una habitación en un hotel, por ejemplo: para donde van al hotel, donde se hospedan en un hotel.
> 
> Y los dormitorios, habitaciones de las casas, apartamentos (viviendas) le decimos cuartos...


 

OK. Pero el personal de un hotel tiene que referirse a las habitaciones de algún modo, ¿o qué?


----------



## bb008

mirx said:


> OK. Pero el personal de un hotel tiene que referirse a las habitaciones de algún modo, ¿o qué?


 
Mirx, se supone que el personal tendría que llamarlos habitación o dormitorio. En nuestra jerga popular dentro de nuestras casas los llamamos cuartos...me expliqué


----------



## kalaxtro

Hola, en *Chile* utilizar la palabra *pieza* para referirse al lugar donde se duerme es algo *común y mayoritario*, indistintamente de la edad o estrato social, aunque formalmente le llamamos dormitorio(anuncios publicitarios). 

En el caso de los hoteles utilizamos la palabra habitación.

Cuando nos referimos espacios comunes todos tienen su propio nombre y no hay uso generico: baño, cocina, living, comedor, estar, logia,etc.

En publicidad se utiliza el término ambientes, pero a la gente no le agrada porque produce confusión y cada vez es menos visto en los diarios(periódicos para algunos).

Cuarto no se utiliza aunque lo asociamos a habitación sólo cuando lo dice un extranjero.

*Usos Comunes*

- ¿Mamá, puedo ver tele en mi pieza?
- Se arrienda departamento con 3 dormitorios, 2 baños , living-comedor y cocina americana.
- ¿Quedan habitaciones disponibles en el hotel?


----------



## Minnie121728

Por aca, tambien se le puede llamar "Pieza" a un cuarto rentado en el que solo se tiene una cama y si acaso un baño, pero es algo muy privado, intimo, regularmente solo puede vivir una persona alli.


----------



## moontide

si hablamos de una casa y decimos que tiene 3 habitaciones, se comprende que son domitorios o cuartos donde se duerme?  Estoy traduciendo una guia para uso en los USA que es principalmente para personas hispanas de origen mexicano....


----------



## duvija

moontide said:


> si hablamos de una casa y decimos que tiene 3 habitaciones, se comprende que son domitorios o cuartos donde se duerme?  Estoy traduciendo una guia para uso en los USA que es principalmente para personas hispanas de origen mexicano....



No. En EEUU, la cocina es una habitación (!!!). En serio. Si dice '3 habitaciones', posiblemente puede tener un solo dormitorio. En lugar de habitaciones, habría que usar 'dormitorios', para asegurarse de cuántos son.


----------



## moontide

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Ludaico

He visto anuncios inmobiliarios mexicanos en donde llaman recámaras a los dormitorios. En alguno he visto donde los dormitorios se llamaban habitaciones y, posteriormente, recámaras (quizá para no repetir). Lo que está claro es que una habitación es un dormitorio si lleva baño y que las recámaras son siempre dormitorios en México.

Edito: acabo de ver en el DRAE que a los dormitorios también les llamáis recámaras en Colombia.


----------



## Xandyy

Hola chicas. Creo en Mexico todo dependerà de los modales enseñados en casa... Yo siempre he usado la palabra habitacion para nombrar la pieza de la casa usada para dormit. Sin embargo conozco a personas que suelen usar la palabra "cuarto" o "recamara"


----------



## Aviador

Hay otro hilo en este foro en el que se trata sobre este asunto: Cuarto de dormir.


----------



## Kaxgufen

duvija said:


> No. En EEUU, la cocina es una habitación (!!!). En serio.


Cuando se hizo un censo en mi país, se declaraba como habitación todo lugar donde uno pudiera colocar una cama.


----------

